# Rice Flavours



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Any idea's about putting flavours into boiled rice while cooking or afterwards ..... :confused1:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Cook in coconut milk and throw a lime in.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I used to chuck some bisto in - careful of the salt content


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

i make spicy rice;

cumin

paprika

tomatoe pure

chicken stock

chilli powder

any veg you like (peas , corn, garlic etc.)

and chilli sauce ( as hot as you like)


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

gas head do you boil it in that mix? or fry it after/mix it all in after?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Mitch I'll give that a try is sound nice.....


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Great lads got a few ideas to keep me going, im stuck with 2 bay leafs today ......shopping tomorrow :bounce:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I normally just boil my rice then stir in a squirt of hp BBQ sauce afterwards.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Or a bit like gashead does you can pick up a mixed spice rack from hooties or b&m etc for £10. And just sprinkle in a different one while your boiling your rice? Try a different one eachday.


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

kaos_nw said:


> gas head do you boil it in that mix? or fry it after/mix it all in after?


i part boil it first, then finish it off in those juices, pour the spi y stuff in last though


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my rice aint exaclty good for anyone who dieeting seriously but i do the followin then split up and freeze.

fry some onions and garlic. add a couple of chopped chilli peppers and cook for a couple more minutes.

add uncooked rice and stir around til covered in oil.

add stock and a tin of tomatoes and some tabasco sauce and salt and pepper

cover the pan and cook for about 25min toppin up the pan with more stock.

the aim is to have all the stock absobed by the rice

it is feckin delicious and freezes really well cos of the tomatoes and reheats really well in the microwave


----------

